# Official word on the New allroad...



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

The new issue of the Audi Club North American Quatterly said on page 23 that the allroad at the show will be in production. There may be some technical stuff or styll stuff differen... but we will have a new allroad. YES!!
It is to be used as a crossover between the standard avants and the new Q7 and Q5. The allroad will be in production before the Q7 as well.
My idea of the allroad:
Standard: 3.2 v6 with DSG
S-Line 4.2 V8 with DSG or 6 speed tip
RS Allroad (i wish) 4.2 Twin Turbo or W12 with 7 speed Tip..


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Official word on the New allroad... (paulsb01)*

Smart move. I know Audi doesn't want to lose their loyal allroad customers and lost some potential ones to Cross Country.


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

no comparrison in the vehicles at all.


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (paulsb01)*

How popular is the allroad in north america then?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (beermonster)*

allroad seems to be very popular in Canada.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Official word on the New allroad... (paulsb01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paulsb01* »_
It is to be used as a crossover between the standard avants and the new Q7 and Q5. The allroad will be in production before the Q7 as well.
My idea of the allroad:
Standard: 3.2 v6 with DSG
S-Line 4.2 V8 with DSG or 6 speed tip
RS Allroad (i wish) 4.2 Twin Turbo or W12 with 7 speed Tip..


this is good news... the diesel engine in the concept would also be cool, for torque and MPG......
I just wonder, how much room is there in the market for A3, A4/S4 Avant, Q5, A6 Avant, Q7 and allroad (not to mention Twarg, Passat Wagon......????) all of which are wagon-ish or SUV-ish


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*

Not wanting to pirate a board.. check out some of the others.. the allroad is very popular.. and has a 'cult like' following... into alot of mods and performance gains.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (paulsb01)*

Totally agree.







That's why we Audiphils always wish our favourite carmaker to produce allroad versions of A4 and A3 wagons.


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*

It may happen.. there have been rolling concepts..


----------

